# You Perform for Outlook



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2005)

Anyone ever use these tools?

http://www.yousoftware.com/perform/


----------



## Swampguy (Dec 3, 2005)

Thirty bucks seems a little high. I would spend the money on more books


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, I hear you. The kind of thing that it would be nice to get a company to buy for you.


----------



## Peter (Dec 3, 2005)

I figured you for a Thunderbird kind of guy Fred.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 3, 2005)

This kind of "add-on" technology for Microsoft products that already cost big $$$ is one big reason why I'm a Mac user. 

... but all kidding aside, if I, like Fred, were a family man, practicing attorney, seminary student, and pulit supply for a historic PCA Church ... why I'd spend the 30 bucks if would help cut down on the insanity that Outlook causes in my life.

:bigsmile:


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> I figured you for a Thunderbird kind of guy Fred.



I use and like Firefox very much (I rarely ever use IE), but I have not made the switch to Thunderbird yet - and doubt I will. There is just too much synergism and complementary features for Outlook. Office 12 will be even better from what I have seen of it.

I am completely dependent on email - it is my office connection and I canot afford to miss anything. So my search program is linked to Outlook (X1), my backup programs link to Outlook (Genie), my spam program and all the other helpful plugins (from Adobe to Dragon). If I were just a plain email guy, I'd use Thunderbird. Honestly, the only reason Thunderbird is on my system is for the Blog and News reader, and if the new Outlook plug in I found (which is free) works for it, I'll probably ditch it altogether.

But I also think the Open Source stuff is great, because competition drives the market.


----------

